# Atlas Shaper Direction of Rotation



## fltenwheeler (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi All

Now that I am moved into the building, I have started to prep the tools. I am working on the Atlas 7B shaper that I purchased. In the manual it states to make sure that the direction of rotation is correct. 

"IMPORTANT: BE SURE DIRECTION OF ROTATION IS IN ACCORDANCE WITH ARROW ON LARGE SINGLE-STEP COUNTER SHAFT PULLEY."

Only problem, no arrow.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 9, 2012)

well my 7B has the arrow it definitively points in a counterclockwise direction this is looking at the door / id plate side. 
however I just noticed the shaft actually moves clockwise. guess I should have read the manual Hope i did not void the warranty by doing this. It was set up this way when I bought it. Hmmmm.
Tin


----------



## f350ca (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't know what its called, for lack of the correct word, the crank should rotate so that its pushing the ram on the top of the stroke. The return being on the bottom actually has the ram travelling faster on the back stroke.
Greg


----------



## fltenwheeler (Apr 10, 2012)

f350ca  said:
			
		

> Don't know what its called, for lack of the correct word, the crank should rotate so that its pushing the ram on the top of the stroke. The return being on the bottom actually has the ram travelling faster on the back stroke.
> Greg




Hi Greg

That is what I was thinking. Atlas calls it the "Crank Gear Assembly"

Tim


----------



## MachineTom (Apr 10, 2012)

Think of it this way, the center of the crank gear is below the pivot in the ram. You want the connecting rod to be moving forward (pushing the ram) on the top of its stroke, meaning above the centerline of the crank gear. That is the correct direction of rotation.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine had the arrow, but it was pointing the wrong way. And the original motor was turning backwards.
I'll need to revisit that.


----------



## AR1911 (May 11, 2012)

On mine, the solution was to pay attention to the stroke and set the motor direction accordingly. 
Return stroke is fast, cutting stroke is slow.


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2012)

Check this one out

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=18517.0

The top of the gear wheel needs to be turning towards the work piece on the cutting stroke, and away on the return stroke.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 27, 2013)

I know I am resurrecting a dormant thread. Well I have been a good boy and not used my shaper since I discovered the rotation of the motor was backwards. It has been a year since this was posted so that long since I used the shaper . Gee time flies. 
I have wanted to tackle this project but have been dreading it as well.  Under ideal circumstances(DO they exist in real life) I probably could have done this in about 20 minutes. 
Not a lot of space around the shaper a tool box on one side and other storage boxes on the other and beside, the shaper and table weighing 300 lbs , and probably 150 lbs of steel under the table . ... well decided to un bolt the motor. extract it from its hiding place.  then it was a "simple" matter of reading the data plate. thought 50 years of scratches and reverse wires 5 & 8 then test   test the motor . No magic smoke . I bit my nails and prayed a bit did not want o have to buy a new motor for it. I am not an electrician so this made me a little nervous.
 The put the bolts back in blind folded and standing on one foot.  Well not literally blind folded but had to do the back bolts by feel. I love gear wrenches BTW. 
 And now here to report success .  but not before SWMBO  hands me the rice cooker  and says .... and when are you fixing THIS for me. ??? The cord on the rice cooker now repaired and I get to breath.
All in all a feeling of success.  I can use the shaper again in good conscience. 
Tin


----------



## Rex (Jun 15, 2013)

Tim, you are lucky. My Atlas shaper was running backwards. The motor appeared original and was not reversible.  I had to source a motor. I did find a very nice replacement it at works very well.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2013)

I was fortunate(Blessed)  to be able to read the data plate. It was a Dayton motor so quality and user friendly. I was eyeing the motor off the joiner  as a backup.
Now to make some chips. 
Tin


----------



## modelman1838 (Jun 15, 2013)

What we are talking about is known as the Whitworth quick return mechanism obviously invented by J Whitworth himself along with most other things.
Hugh


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2013)

And her I thought were were talking about shapers and changing the rotation of a 12v ac motor silly me.  Nice to know what the mechanism is called. 
Tin


----------

